# Für max. 1200€, Selbst zusammenstellen oder Fertig kaufen?



## FoXXoR (4. Januar 2016)

*Für max. 1200€, Selbst zusammenstellen oder Fertig kaufen?*

Hallo,

da mein alter PC den Geist aufgegeben hat möchte ich einen neuen PC kaufen. Soll ein Gaming-PC werden. 
Ich habe schon im Internet gesucht und einiges gefunden, möchte aber hier nochmal eine professionelle Meinung hören.

Ich frage mich ob ich irgendwo die Einzelteile kaufen und alles selbst zusammenbasteln soll ( noch nie gemacht ) oder einen fertigen PC kaufen soll?

Ich möchte eine gute Grafikkarte die auch zukünftige Spiele noch solide rüber bringt. Ultra sollte da schon drin sein, ist aber kein Muss. ( Sowas wie Witcher 3 auf Max. wäre schon nice  )
Zudem sollte er eine SSD verbaut haben und kein billig Netzteil ( das hat mir meinen letzten PC zerstört und zudem noch das Mainboard und die Grafikkarte mitgenommen ).

Budget: was man eben so braucht aber nicht mehr als 1200€.

Bisher hab ich die hier gefunden:

https://www.alternate.de/ALTERNATE/XMAS-2K15-PC-W10H-PC-System/html/product/1235812?tk=13&lk=12935

https://www.alternate.de/ALTERNATE/GAMER-STARTER-V3-PC-System/html/product/1229691?tk=13&lk=12935

Komm ich bei selbst zusammenbauen günstiger weg? Da fürchte ich das ich falsche Sachen bestelle die nicht zueinander passen. Das das Netzteil falsch sein könnte...
Habe gehört das bei solchen Fertig-PCs manche Dinge gut sind, aber an manchen Ecken auch extrem gespart wird, z.B. billig Netzteil / RAM etc. aber dafür eben nen guten Grafikchip.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## PcJuenger (4. Januar 2016)

Beim Zusammenbau hast du immer ein besseres Preis/Leistungs -Verhältnis


----------



## Seegurkensalat (4. Januar 2016)

Auf jeden Fall selber zusammenbauen oder wenigstens selber zusammenstellen, bei fertig PCs hast Du meist Billignetzteile, laute Kühler oder öhnliches. lass Dich am besten in einem speziellen Forum beraten, die stellen Dir flott was zusammen oder Du nimmst schon einen Vorschlag in Deiner preisklasse. Z.B. hier:

PC-Zusammenstellungs- und Aufrüstungs-Forum
Kaufberatung [Hardware]
Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung

Etc.


----------



## sanita (4. Januar 2016)

Zusammenbauen ist wenn du ein bisschen technisch versiert bist recht einfach. Es gibt auch zu allem eine Anleitung wie was wo hinkommt. Aber von fertig PC halte ich wenig weil du viel zu viel zahlst und du zumschlusss noch eine laute Kiste rum stehen hast.


----------



## Golgomaph (4. Januar 2016)

Morgen!
Ich verweise mal auf drei ältere Beiträge hier, die zum Budget etc. passen.

http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9348077-pc-zusammenstellen-fuer-1000-euro.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9348042-gaming-pc-fuer-sohnemann.html
http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...-jahr-neuer-pc-einige-fragen-zur-harware.html

Hier im letzten Link stand dann eben noch zur Debatte ob nun die neuere Skylake-CPU oder doch die etwas ältere aber nicht minder starke Haswell-CPU, du kannst aber beruhigt zu Haswell greifen (i7-4790K oder Xeon E3 1231v3, steht aber alles genauer in den Beiträgen) und kommst alles in allem eigentlich sogar ein wenig günstiger damit weg.

Du kannst jetzt natürlich noch mehr Infos zur Verfügung stellen, etwa sowas wie "übertakten oder nicht?" oder "Lieber geringere Stromkosten oder etwas mehr Leistung" bezüglich der Grafikkarte, dass würde dann den Unterschied zwischen NVidia und AMD ausmachen.

MfG
Golgomaph


----------



## Hevy-Devy (4. Januar 2016)

Nutze doch den PC Konfigurator von Alternate. Die Tipps der Vorredner kannst Du so mit einbeziehen und bekommst ne fertige perfekte Daddelkiste für Dein Geld. Fertig zum Aufstellen und loslegen! 
Schickes gehäuse, Gutes Netzteil, CPU, Kühler, Grafikkarte... alles nach eingener Wahl und Recherche. So schwer isses nicht alles zusammenzubauen, kann aber auch nervig sein. Je nach in wie weit das 2-Linke-Hände-Prinzip greift, oder halt nicht. Wobei auch nur Lüfter/Kühler das einzige ist, was bisschen Fingerfertigkeit und Ruhe benötigt. 

Achja wenn nicht vorhanden immer ans OS (Windows) denken. können auch mal nicht eingeplante Extrakosten werden


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2016)

Es kann gut sein, dass ein Fertig-PC "zufällig" doch genau das ist, was zu Dir passt zu einem guten Preis. Aber in aller Regel ist es besser, wenn du es selber zusammenstellen kannst, weil du dann wirklich nur das aussuchst, was für DEINE Zwecke und Ansprüche nötig ist und auch bei bestimmten Teilen, die DIR wichtig sind, bewusst eine "bessere" Qualität wählen kannst,  und bei anderen Teilen einfach nur eine "zweckmäßige" Qualität. 

zB den ersten PC für 1200€ würdest du mit "selber zusammenstellen" für eher 1050-1100€ locker hinbekommen mit nem "soliden" Gehäuse und Netzteil und ansonsten gleichen Leistungs- und Eckdaten (Core i5, 16GB RAM, GTX 970, 240SSD + 1TB HDD). Speziell bei alternate wäre der PC auch mit selber zusammenstellen aber kaum günstiger, wenn du den dort auch zusammenbauen lassen willst, weil die rel. viel für den Zusammenbau berechnen. Ebenso bei mindfactory oder caseking. hardwareversand wiederum baut sehr günstig zusammen, dafür manchmal (angeblich) ein wenig "schludrig", aber natürlich trotzdem so, dass alles okay ist. Und selber zusammenbauen ist nicht so schwer, wie viele denken, so dass man damit am günstigsten wegkäm


----------



## erkosh (4. Januar 2016)

Vorerst ich bin kein Profi. Aber ich lese in letzter Zeit gelegentlich mit und habe mir auch einen PC vor paar Wochen zusammen geschraubt.

Bei den beiden PCs von Dir würde ich sagen, dass du für den Preis was besseres bekommst. Zusammenbauen ist immer besser, weil du auch mehr Kontrolle hast, z.B. beim Netzteil oder CPU Kühler.

Wenn dein Budget bei ca. 1200 Euro liegt, würde ich folgendermaßen vorgehen:
Du solltest dir überlegen, welche CPU du nimmst und den Rest dann dem entsprechend konfigurieren. Bei den CPUs gibt es den Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 oder den Intel Core i5 6600, die am meisten Sinn machen, wenn du nicht übertakten willst. Dann nimmst du ein entsprechendes Mainboard, RAM usw.
Ich würde sagen, dass du dann bei insgesamt ca. 1000-1100 Euro bist, je nachdem, was für Komponenten du drum herum nimmst. 
Wenn du übertakten willst nimmst du den Intel Core i5 6600k, dann musst du auch ein dementsprechendes Mainboard und RAM nehmen. Dann bist du bei ca. 1200-1250 Euro.
Falls du die stärkeren Varianten willst, nimmst du den i7, die dann wieder teurer sind.

Nimm dann noch eine GTX 970, dann passt das. Da muss man sich halt eine aus dem ganzen Angebot rauspicken. Ich hatte eine GTX 970 mit Spulenfiepen, die ich zurück geschickt habe. Die neue habe ich erst bestellt. Deshalb kann ich dir da keine bestimmte GTX 970 empfehlen. Aber das Spulenfiepen ist auch reine Glücksache. 

Dann kommt es halt drauf an, was dir wichtig ist. Mir z.B. war es wichtig, dass der PC leise ist. Deshalb habe ich mehr Geld in ein Silent Gehäuse gesteckt, was andere eventuell nicht machen würden. Andere wiederum wollen ein Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster. Dann kommt es drauf an, ob du SSD + HDD holst oder nur SSD oder nur HDD usw.

Es gibt auch einige Anbieter (z.B. Mindfactory), die dir den PC zusammen bauen.

Also im Endeffekt:

CPU raussuchen: i5, i7 oder Xeon - oder i5, i7 k-Versionen zum Übertakten
Mainboard + RAM je nach CPU
Kühler auf die CPU
GTX 970
Gutes Netzteil, z.B. be quiet 500W
Festplatte
DVD Laufwerk
Gehäuse (Grafikkarte, Mainboard und Kühler sollten reinpassen)

Überleg dir das mit der CPU. Dann können wir dir mehr helfen, wenn du eine konkretere Vorstellung hast.

Edit: Mit Zusammenbau-Kosten würden meiner Meinung nach die i7 wegfallen, wenn 1200 das Limit sind. Also i5 6600k, i5 6600 oder Xeon?


----------



## Golgomaph (4. Januar 2016)

Als Alternative zur 970 ist die 390(X) nicht zu vergessen. Braucht halt mehr Strom .. musst du also selber einschätzen. Sie wäre allerdings ein bisschen schneller und hätte mehr Videospeicher, ob dir dass in Zukunft was bringt ist die andere Frage ^^
Und warum zum i5 6600 greifen, wenn du für ein bisschen mehr den Xeon mit nahezu der Leistung einer Achtkern-CPU bekommst ^^ Nur weil Skylake "neu" ist?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2016)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Als Alternative zur 970 ist die 390(X) nicht zu vergessen. Braucht halt mehr Strom .. musst du also selber einschätzen. Sie wäre allerdings ein bisschen schneller und hätte mehr Videospeicher, ob dir dass in Zukunft was bringt ist die andere Frage ^^
> Und warum zum i5 6600 greifen, wenn du für ein bisschen mehr den Xeon mit nahezu der Leistung einer Achtkern-CPU bekommst ^^ Nur weil Skylake "neu" ist?


 er schrieb ja 6600K, WENN er übertakten will     da muss man halt schauen, wie teuer der 4690K aktuell ist. Falls Skylake nur wenig mehr kostet, würde ich Skylake nehmen - ansonsten eher Haswell, auch wenn der Sockel "veraltet" ist, aber: Preis-Leistung sind top, und wenn man nicht unbedingt die 2-3 neuen Schnittstellenfeatures von Skylake "geil findet", dann braucht man Skylake nicht unbedingt. Skylake bietet halt nativ USB3.1 und das sehr schnelle M.2-PCIe, wofür man dann aber auch die passenden, teureren M.2-PCIe-SSDS braucht. Die kosten dann ca doppelt so viel wie gleichgroße normale SSDs, können aber auch bis zu 4-5x so schnell lesen, was aber selbst beim Laden von Games nur selten wirklich nennenswert viel bringt.


----------



## Golgomaph (4. Januar 2016)

Ich meinte, anstatt dass er den i5 6600(non K) nimmt, wenn er nicht übertakten will, soll er doch zum Xeon greifen, weil der kaum mehr kostet, aber dafür eben direkt um einiges stärker ist


----------



## FoXXoR (5. Januar 2016)

So vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe. Ich habe mich dann gegen einen Fertig-PC entschieden und baue alles dann selber zusammen. 

Hier meine Auswahl mit genauer Bezeichnung:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
  -> Kühler: EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Anniversary Intel H97 So.1150 
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR3L-1600 DIMM CL11 
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
SSD: 240GB SanDisk Ultra II 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 
Laufwerk: Asus DRW-24F1MT DVD-Writer SATA intern                                                                          (<- Lesen & Brennen dabei? ;D )
Grafikkarte: 4096MB KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 Black Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-02 Midi Tower       (<- passt alles rein? )

Hoffe die einzelnen Komponenten arbeiten auch alle gut zusammen. Das meiste wurde mir ja so empfohlen. Danke dafür nochmal.
Falls was zu verbessern ist bin ich für jeden Tipp offen. 

Liege jetzt bei "nur" 980€. Betriebssystem ist schon vorhanden.  Deshalb könnte ich noch so 100-150€ drauflegen für Verbesserungen.
Habe mir alles bei Mindfactory zusammen gesucht, da ich finanzieren möchte kommt für mich leider nur ein Händler in Frage.

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Golgomaph (6. Januar 2016)

Abend!

Hat es einen Grund warum du ausgerechnet DDR3L, also einen RAM mit 1,35V anstatt den "geläufigen" 1,5V gewählt hast? 
Herausfinden, ob gewählter Xeon diese Speicherchips überhaupt unterstützt, konnte ich jetzt nicht, aber wenn du beispielsweise zum 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual greifst, bist du mit 1,5V auf der sicheren Seite und hast darüber hinaus noch eine geringere Latenz ... und er kostet nur unwesentlich mehr ... ~1€. Von G.Skill gibt es noch einen anderen DDR3-RAM und 16GB im Dual-Kit .. zwar auch mit CL11, aber die Latenz macht im Betrieb meine ich sowieso sehr wenig aus .. sie gibt eben an, wie schnell der Speicher auf Anfragen reagiert. Der befände sich aktuell bei ~68€ .. also noch ein Stückchen günstiger 

CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarte passen problemlos ins Gehäuse, kannst du immer recht simpel checken, da die Gehäuse-Hersteller die "max. CPU-Kühler-Höhe" und eben die "max. Grafikkarten-Länge" oftmals auf ihren Websiten unter den technischen Details angeben.

Halt! Gerade noch die Grafikkarte eingegeben .. da solltest du, wenn du bei KFA2 bleiben möchtest, zur http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retai_988938.html greifen, die normale Black Edition hat mittlerweile einen Radiallüfter .. der hat zwar ein paar Vorteile .. macht aber generell mit einer größeren Wahrscheinlichkeit mehr Lärm als Axiallüfter, wie die EX OC Edition in meinem Link sie hat.

MfG,
Golgomaph


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2016)

Jo, beachte die Hinweise vom Golgo, und die Sachen passen alle rein in das gewählte Gehäuse. Das Teil von Asus brennt UND kann natürlich dann auch  lesen, und zwar CDs und DVDs


----------



## FoXXoR (6. Januar 2016)

Alles klar Danke!

Habe den einfach genommen...bin da nicht so erfahren. Dachte DDR3 Ram...das passt. :/
Arbeitsspeicher wurde geändert in: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM 

Gibt es bei der Grafikkarte nen Hersteller der besonders gut ist oder macht das keinen Unterschied? ( Ausser 10€ -20€ )
Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen?

Ansonsten bedanke ich mich bei euch! Dann kann das Ding bald bestellt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2016)

Also, wenn nicht unverhältnismäßig viele Kunden sich über so was wie Lärm bei der Karte beschweren, kannst du an sich jede nehmen, Hauptsache die hat nicht nur einen einzigen Lüfter


----------

